# 2011 Malibu headlights



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

Whoever designed this car's headlights should seek counseling. Immediately. 

I thought there was a law that said composite headlamps had to be changeable without tools... Or maybe that's just an urban legend? Apparently I'll be removing both fenders, the front bumper, and both headlamp assemblies to change the bulb. 

I thought the 99 F350 was a pain, but the Malibu makes me wish it was as easy as the F350's sealed beams.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I once had a car that you had to remove the front tire, bumper, and an assortment of under the hood parts just to get to the housing.
Which of course itself would crack while removing, leading to it's replacement as well.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I was thinking about buying an Impala or Malibu because they are pretty cheap and I am looking for a bigger sedan, but after I read about this issue online I changed my mind. Who would design a car like that? Chevy!!!!!


----------



## InCredit (Oct 5, 2016)

$200 to change the lightbulbs on the Malibu at the shop, or waste two days yourself taking all that apart. I'll be sure to never buy one, but I'd never buy a car for doing U/L that doesn't get 40+ mpg's anyways.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

InCredit said:


> $200 to change the lightbulbs on the Malibu at the shop, or waste two days yourself taking all that apart. I'll be sure to never buy one, but I'd never buy a car for doing U/L that doesn't get 40+ mpg's anyways.


Just buy another Malibu for 200$


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

mbd said:


> Just buy another Malibu for 200$


I seriously thought about it.

Finally got the stupid things out. Replaced both headlights while I was in there. I showed this picture to my mom and she thought I had wrecked the car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> I once had a car that you had to remove the front tire, bumper, and an assortment of under the hood parts just to get to the housing.
> Which of course itself would crack while removing, leading to it's replacement as well.


Volkswagen?



mbd said:


> Just buy another Malibu for 200$


Hahahaha


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, what a fuster cluck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Serious !
I will avoid Malibu like the plague !
( i buy a Lot of Auction cars& Malibus turn up often)

Is that to change the Bulb ? Or the lens ?



mytheq63 said:


> I was thinking about buying an Impala or Malibu because they are pretty cheap and I am looking for a bigger sedan, but after I read about this issue online I changed my mind. Who would design a car like that? Chevy!!!!!


I love my Impala !
Texas police car. 140 m.p.h.
Heavy duty everything.
Not much can outrun me.

But i crave a v 8 Holden chevy caprice !
Almost same h.p. as cadillac cts- v.For $5 grand at auction



The Gift of Fish said:


> Volkswagen?
> 
> Hahahaha


Farfurcknugens


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Volkswagen


Mazda.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I had a 2009 Malibu and for some reason the drivers side headlight would burn out about once a year. I got enough practice in and eventually was able to replace it in about 2.5 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Praise " AHURA MAZDA " !


DevilShoez said:


> Mazda.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Btw, if you want to clean your headlights for 5 -8dollars, I use a product , called novus 2, it is used for cleaning small plane windshields, also for scratches . Two minutes, your headlights will sparkle . Amazon has it for like 5/8ollars for the smallest size..just use once a month, and the small plastic bottle can last for 1-2 years
So for 5/8dollars for 2 years and new headlights
Autozone products cost 18 dollars and it is a pain and you have to do 25 steps to make it work


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's not hard.....just tons of screws to remove the front bumper cover.....make sure you go down and remove the bottom screws to the air dam underneath, to fully remove the cover.

It sucks, little time consuming, but definitely something you can do on your own. In the wheel well, there's two screws (one on each side) that are tough to get to, just make sure you have an extension socket.

It's about maybe 1.5 hours of your life to take on and off.

Those engineers for sure designed this thing to make trips to the dealer.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

It is just poor engineering design. I can change the bulbs in my Corolla in 2 minutes.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> I was thinking about buying an Impala or Malibu because they are pretty cheap and I am looking for a bigger sedan, but after I read about this issue online I changed my mind. Who would design a car like that? Chevy!!!!!


People on other car forums (so take it with a grain of salt) say that today's GM really cuts corners when bidding for its parts/components. So the old stereotype that GM cars are great engines surroueded by a body that falls apart might still be true.



mytheq63 said:


> It is just poor engineering design. I can change the bulbs in my Corolla in 2 minutes.


 And a F-U mentality towards their retail customers


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Serious !
> I will avoid Malibu like the plague !
> ( i buy a Lot of Auction cars& Malibus turn up often)
> 
> ...


The bulb. You have to remove the headlight assemblies to change the bulb. I messed around with it for 3 hours before finally just taking the bumper off. It is theoretically possible to just remove the inner fender and snake your hand up in there and change it that way, but it's much easier to just take the bumper off.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

This is why I don't use my 2010 Malibu for rideshare anymore. Headlights are too expensive/difficult to deal with and they burn out in weeks or sooner. Even using lights bought from the dealership, installed BY the dealership, at their BODY shop because the labor rate is lower. They couldn't tell me why. Sockets were clean, wiring not pinched anywhere we could tell. They recommended replacing the BCM for $1780. I told them where they can stick their BCM. It goes where the BCM without the C comes out. Ugh...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Too high of voltage will cause the bulbs to burn out prematurely.


----------

